# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 4)



## ripjack13 (Jan 20, 2019)

*Have you ever made your own hand plane? If not, would you like to? *







*
*
**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the O.C. woodturner and the doc too...


----------



## Brink (Jan 20, 2019)

No, and no

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 20, 2019)

Brink said:


> No, and no



Really? I thought for sure you would have wanted to...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 20, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Really? I thought for sure you would have wanted to...



I hate making tools, and barely like restoring them

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 20, 2019)

Since I have never used one in my life, I guess my answer is no and no. I guess I am too young to remember when they were popular.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 20, 2019)

CWS said:


> Since I have never used one in my life, I guess my answer is no and no. I guess I am too young to remember when they were popular.



Oh goodness, they’re extremely popular, right now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 20, 2019)

Brink said:


> Oh goodness, they’re extremely popular, right now


I have 2 planes. A Stanley #4 that I bought that was still in the box never used and I bought 2 Bailey #4 that needed repairs and a friend of mine took them apart to make 1 good one. He cleaned it and sharpened it to make a really nice wall hanger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 20, 2019)

CWS said:


> I have 2 planes. A Stanley #4 that I bought that was still in the box never used and I bought 2 Bailey #4 that needed repairs and a friend of mine took them apart to make 1 good one. He cleaned it and sharpened it to make a really nice wall hanger.



Give them a try. They’ll give a better surface than a belt sander.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Jan 20, 2019)

Brink said:


> Give them a try. They’ll give a better surface than a belt sander.


If I do that then I may get hooked on hand planes. Then I would have to have more and then I would really want to make one. Next I would have to build onto my shop to have room for all my planes and the spare parts. Then I would have to keep working past 70 to pay for all the things trying a hand plane cost. It would be never ending.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2019)

Brink said:


> I hate making tools, and barely like restoring them


I agree 100%- only tool I like making are benches. I use block plane and love it- for all other planing tasks I use this hand plane- hand pushes button machine does da planin- a lot easier on my shoulder....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2019)

Brink said:


> Give them a try. They’ll give a better surface than a belt sander.



I do not own a belt sander... so I would not know.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 20, 2019)

I have been planning to make a hand plane for some time now. I have some large blocks of stainless steel I have been hanging onto for a long time for that very thing. Maybe a bullnose plane, dunno. It's really a bucket list project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 20, 2019)

Used one in the past, may again— dunno.
Make one? Nope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 20, 2019)

Nope and nope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Jan 20, 2019)

No and no. I don’t recall ever using one except a small block plane I carry when I go look at rough cut lumber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 20, 2019)

Nope and nope!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 20, 2019)

I've made two spokeshaves but never a bench plane. I've also made scrapers. Planes are a lot of work to make and so easy to buy. I use them a lot, especially on curly wood and crotch wood. I will be hand planning a board of curly maple this afternoon for a book/iPad stand. Nothing like the sound of a sharp blade shaving wood. My favorite part of woodworking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 20, 2019)

How about a "hand whirlybird plane thing", does that count?
Although I've never made one, I do think making a plane would be a neat project.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2019)

Never made one, but I think it would be a fun project... probably one I’ll never got around to doing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 20, 2019)

I've made 3, 2 little block planes using old chisel steel for the irons and a rabbet plane. Learned a lot, decided I'd probably not do it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 20, 2019)

Yep. Plenty of them 
Plane I throw with my hand = hand plane

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2019)

Tclem said:


> Yep. Plenty of them
> Plane I throw with my hand = hand plane
> 
> 
> View attachment 159249


Sheesh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bill P (Jan 25, 2019)

I made a plane and a Cocobola spokeshave. Both were taught in classes. Hand plane never measured up to Stanley’s but spoke shave is a beautiful tool that works very well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 25, 2019)

No but yes I would like to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 26, 2019)

Bill P said:


> I made a plane and a Cocobola spokeshave. Both were taught in classes. Hand plane never measured up to Stanley’s but spoke shave is a beautiful tool that works very well.



Pix?


----------



## Nathan W (Aug 15, 2019)

@ripjack13 I am I am planning a plane production party presently pal!

@FranklinWorkshops was giving books away awhile back and I got this one from him. I just found these irons at the tool store yesterday and have full intentions of getting one made this weekend. The book goes into perhaps too much detail, possibly over complicating the process. I gained a little more confidence after watching a few builds on the tube.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 15, 2019)

@Nathan W 
Glad you're making good use of the book. I have several new toothed blades that were made for the EC Emmerich Model 108 toothing plane if you'd like to make one of those. They were made by ECE and I've had them for many years. I used to directly import ECE planes from a friend in Germany and sell them here.
You can see the plane and blade on my Etsy store at https://www.etsy.com/listing/575026...ich-model-108-s?ref=shop_home_active_22&frs=1

These blades sell now for $30 but I'm practically giving them away if you're interested. Send me a PM.


----------

